# Forum > News > Contests >  Ground Zero's Christmas Account Giveaway

## Ground Zero

CONTEST IS CLOSED! Congratulations to OverLordErIcH! 
It was a tough decision between all those who put an effort in to create something unique just for this event, so in the end I put everyone's name who made something in an excel document and chose a random one and OverLordErIcH won, congratulations and thanks to everyone for contributing! 

It's nearing that festive time of the year, the one time of the year where magical things happen! I'm celebrating it by giving one lucky ownedcore member a chance to win my world of warcraft account.

I'm quitting playing wow, I've been playing since 2006 so quite a bit of work has gone into this account. It's an European account, but anyone can win it. 

4x 85 Characters with about 70k gold spread between them. Server is Ahn'Qiraj Horde, EU.
WoW Armory Alternative - Nameless Armory Profiles.
WoW Armory Alternative - Nameless Armory Profiles.
WoW Armory Alternative - Nameless Armory Profiles.
WoW Armory Alternative - Nameless Armory Profiles.


*How do you win it? Simple! 

Show your Christmas spirit in any way you want, could be showing off your graphics skills, or a picture of an ownedcore snowman (if you're lucky enough to have snow this time of year).

Rules:
- Don't even bother trying to PM me asking for the account. I'll slap you so hard your face will implode.
- If you're called JD you're not allowed to enter. <3
- Put some effort into it! It's Christmas! 
*
On the 22nd of this month, I'll chose one lucky winner.

Good luck!

NB: The winner will receive all the account information along with all the CD keys. <3

----------


## danbirk

merry christmas.

----------


## Garneth

Merry christmas 9/11 location!

----------


## 2dgreengiant

My submission until we get snow here in the south of the UK.

----------


## Parog

www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFlcqWQVVuU

We have found a new video of Errage from last year's Christmas. 

+10rep to whoever wins it and posts a video featuring your overwhelming joy for OwnedCore to be around and kicking butts since 2006!

/threadhijack

----------


## Sychotix

^ [meaning everything above] Thats my submission too. =P

v are also my submissions.

----------


## Parog

You can't have my signature, it's too minimal for your awesomeness.

----------


## Ground Zero

Indeed, extra credit bonus points for anyone who uploads a video of themself reacting to xmas. ;3

----------


## Xel

I have an idea but it would take some time..

----------


## KuRIoS

How about I change all of staff names to have something to do with xmas? :P

----------


## Ground Zero

Save that for xmas day - new year, KuR. :3

----------


## Shadowsteppa

Merry christmas pal

----------


## Xel

> How about I change all of staff names to have something to do with xmas? :P


We have the Santa.

----------


## Xel

This is my pre-submission


 :Big Grin:

----------


## DarkLinux

Happy Hanukkah
ADAM SANDLER - CHANUKAH (HANUKKAH) SONG [PART 3] - YouTube

----------


## Spooch

Ho Ho Hooooo! Merry X-mas Ownedcore  :Smile: 

here is a video with me and my older brother, showing our chrismas spirit!

it was recorded in 2006

Im the one in the white and black striped shirt  :Smile:

----------


## Errage

I know this doesn't sound too great, but I'm entering for the chance to win so I can sell it- I really need the money at the moment :P

My submission should hopefully come along soon, I've only got 2 days off next week and then Christmas, and with most of my free time spent sleeping I may not have time to get anything done. But I'll try  :Smile: 

(This is also my excuse for not doing as much moderating lately- nights are a bitch.  :Big Grin: )

----------


## HI5

1920 x 1200

----------


## ~Jagris

After I saw HI5's I thought that I should add more color.

----------


## jesper2700

What is Christmas  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Chrispee

*Merry Christmas to all of Owned Core*

----------


## thefallen1one

Dubstep Santa - YouTube

Nuff said. But I'll make something christmas'ee for you  :Big Grin: 

---------- Post added at 04:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 AM ----------



Is my Christmas contribution.

Hope you like it!

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

How about I just upload a porn pic and you give me the prize?

----------


## Ground Zero

> How about I just upload a porn pic and you give me the prize?


Urm... No.

----------


## BuloZB

dear ownedcore members

happy christmas :P

----------


## Poglia

Gunther - Christmast Song - YouTube

Make sure to watch ALL Gunther's videoclips too. :-)

Or:

Theocracy-All I Want for Christmas - YouTube

3:12 is epic.

----------


## Wat3rcolour

In total this took me about 5 hours, it's the largest thing I've ever created on Photoshop. It didn't turn out exactly as I wanted it to, but meh, I think I put enough effort into it.

Enjoy

~Merry Christmas~ OwnedCore!!!
EDIT: Link to full sized image

----------


## JustDukeIt

Zoe and Fiona

Happy Xmas guys.

----------


## Killsomecero

Merry Christmas, Ownedcore/MMOwned. 
Believe or not, that took a while^ (Quote to see the amount of bbc)
*Adding Photoshop picture soon*

----------


## Subset

hey there

----------


## Johnnydk

<3

----------


## OverLordErIcH

Merry Christmas Ownedcore and Ground Zero
Hope you all enjoy my Christmas beatbox!

This is the first time I have recording me beatboxing, finally found something to motivate me for it. here it is

----------


## grunt220

Happy holidays!

----------


## Ground Zero

Congratulations OverLordErIcH!

----------


## HI5

imma kill ya :V

----------


## Nyarly

Damn i just finished gathering everything i needed to make my video >_<

Gratz overlorderich !

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> Merry Christmas Ownedcore and Ground Zero
> Hope you all enjoy my Christmas beatbox!
> 
> This is the first time I have recording me beatboxing, finally found something to motivate me for it. here it is


I came .

----------


## OverLordErIcH

> Damn i just finished gathering everything i needed to make my video >_<
> 
> Gratz overlorderich !


lol u a day behind?

----------


## Nyarly

I know it's too late but here is what i planned to do (i'm one day late because of the lights ^^) : 
Justin.tv - Nyarly - Broadcasting LIVE on Justin.tv
With some extra cat fail ! I wanted to play the whole song but cat got scared for nothing  :Frown:

----------


## Freefall552

> lol u a day behind?


Is that a "I am the Stig" T-shit?

----------


## OverLordErIcH

> Is that a "I am the Stig" T-shit?


ye it is lmao

---------- Post added at 10:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 AM ----------




> I know it's too late but here is what i planned to do (i'm one day late because of the lights ^^) : 
> Justin.tv - Nyarly - Broadcasting LIVE on Justin.tv
> With some extra cat fail ! I wanted to play the whole song but cat got scared for nothing


Haha, what were you going to do? dress your cat up in Christmas lights?

and what calculator did you record that with? =P

----------


## Nyarly

Yeah with a nice place to put my tiny snowman pet and dress in WoW and the modified ownedcore banner (that was supposed to be better)  :Stick Out Tongue: 

But the beatbox skill was far better than my cat ^^

----------

